

HIV vaccine completes Phase I trials at Canadian university - hack4supper
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/geekquinox/western-university-researchers-report-success-hiv-vaccine-safety-204333294.html

======
kitcar
Title is inaccurate; the trials just showed the vaccine was safe for humans,
it did not have anything to do with the success of the vaccine in combating
HIV infections, that comes in the following testing phases.

~~~
nickff
Phase 1 just means that it is not _very_ dangerous for humans, it may still
have significant long-term side effects and or not achieve a statistically
significant improvement in patient outcomes.

~~~
icegreentea
To build on this, Phase 1 trials are meant to determine safety - the treatment
is given to a smallish group of healthy individuals to look for side-effects
and what not. Phase 2 is a small scale test for effectiveness of the treatment
and more side effects. Phase 3 is a large scale test of effectiveness and more
side effects. After passing Phase 3, the treatment can probably be put out to
market, and then 'Phase 4' (post-market) data can be gathered to ensure that
nothing was missed.

